# WorldMark: Wixon v. Wyndham Resort Development Corp - Proposed Wyndham Settlement



## LLW (May 31, 2011)

Please see this wmowners.com forum 
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=86

for
1. The full text of the proposed Settlement proposal.
2. The opt-out option recommended by Wmowenrs.com (WMO).
3. Discussions on the proposal.

This is the Settlement proposal on which all WM owners recently received notices. The hearing is August 5, 2011, in San Francisco. Objections are to be sent to the Court, Plaintiffs' attorneys, and Defendant's attorney, and _received_ by July 8, 2011. Opt-outs are to be sent to the Plaintiffs' attorneys only, to be _postmarked_ no later than July 8, 2011.

*WMO objects to the proposal, and recommends that "all owners opt-out of the Settlement unless you or your attorney plans to object in person at the August 5, 2011 hearing."*

A derivative action from this law suit, vs the WM Board of Directors, has been settled earlier. The current action is against WRDC, the corporation.


----------

